# snowshoe mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

here is my latest snowshoe mount.


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks great! I saw the elk you did on the general hunt forum, you do nice work.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thanks, i just got a new computer and figured out how to post pics. and thought since i pay for advertising here i would try to get some exposure and have people see my work.


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

Thats what they look like

Nice
I'm guessing a friend of yours help shoot it for you.
Paul


----------



## Scott117102 (Jan 27, 2005)

Another Great Mount !!!!


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks good...


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

just curious how much does something like that cost. if you would rather you could pm me.
looks good.

later, dave


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

TallPaul said:


> Thats what they look like
> 
> Nice
> I'm guessing a friend of yours help shoot it for you.
> Paul


yes sir, that is his that he shot in Maine. How are things going in the U.P.?


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

Going great Larry

down this week, back to paradise Sunday. Mounts are looking real good. Are you competeing at all in Lansing, with any. If not there's a fellow aroung the corner from you thats involved in the state level of competetion.

Paul


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

unfortunatly i don't have time to do any mounts for competition [heck i have not had time to do my bear from 2 years ago or my last 2 bucks] have to get the work done to pay the bills  are you talking about Randal W. ?


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

yep

Might have to pencil yourself in.

I stopped shooting animals worthy of mounting, can't foot the bill.

I'll talk to you again 
Paul


----------

